# Egg Tube hanging down



## frontsrock (May 11, 2008)

I have a question for the experts.... I noticed one of my female front's egg tube hanging down.My question is....Has she laided her eggs already or is she preparing to lay eggs? How long does the egg tube hang down before she lays the eggs? She isn't holding right now as she is still eating. I noticed the male hasn't really paid her any extra attention yet,I'm sure he just hasn't noticed. Thanks


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

IME...she could go 3-5 days easy with her tube extended, and this is a preparation state during ovulation, so no, she has not likely released any eggs yet. there are three ways this situation could evolve: 1) she returns to normal with no eggs ever seen, 2) she holds unfertile eggs, for a couple of days/week, because the male failed to participate, and eventually spits or swallows them away, or 3) she is found one morning holding a valid spawn. HTH, and good luck.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

yep. Good luck. Keep us informed.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

When she lays the eggs she will march back and forth like a soldier: drop an egg, back up and scoop it up (back and forth,... back and forth). She has been releasing ferimones which will get the male's attention. he will become very aggressive and will keep everyone away from her. He will even give her a foul look until she turns on her side and flutters her fins (which reminds him that I am here laying eggs buddy). At some point after that they will do the dance and hopefully fertilize those eggs.

You'll know when she is holding: her mouth is extended, her gullet will look full and she will tumble the eggs.

Here is a couple pics of a holding females. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Brian325 (Feb 3, 2003)

I agree with Lloyd. My females have displayed theirs for a few days as well. But it seems to retract back inside within 5 to 8 hours after they have spawned. And right after and right before you will notice it seems to be larger. If you male is large enough you should also be able to see his sprem tube. it will be thinner and come to a point. The pictures posted say it all..


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

FYI: not every time a female displays her egg tube, will she actually lay eggs. if conditions are not right, or if she is not instinctively driven to accept the willing male, her body can also shut down the process. the eggs are then absorbed into the body, as it prepares to start over.


----------

